# Syria & The US



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So if you read the circus called the news... The world expects the US to act militarily, after our president opened his mouth about red lines.

My question is... and I understand terrible things are happening there... But where are the Brits, the Germans the French, etc etc... all jumping in saying hey we will lead this charge, we send you in for all the other f'ing messes then blame you yankies for your recklessness.. where are all these f'ing countries expecting us to step up to the plate, why aren't they doing it if they feel so strongly...

Just irritated as hell.. damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is this little thing....called MOTHER F'ing RUSSIA the Brits, French and Germans aren't about to play with in Syria. We will do nothing without moscows support ourselves unless ofailure is just mentally unstable. If Russia oaks it we will probably exert a no fly zone while Russia Hilda's an estate in Georgia for assad to live in exile.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe I am just a fool, but what the hell do I care if the Syrian government wants to kill Al Qaeda with chemical weapons? Make no mistake, I am NO fan of Assad, but at least he sort-of kept the crazies in check. I am far more angry about our government making statement about "red lines" and other such nonsense to score political points. But Assad wanting to chem Al Qaeda... Have at it boys.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Playin' devil's advocate, curmudgeon, whatever . . . who cares what happens in Syria. Don't we have enough problems here?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> So if you read the circus called the news... The world expects the US to act militarily, after our president opened his mouth about red lines.
> 
> My question is... and I understand terrible things are happening there... But where are the Brits, the Germans the French, etc etc... all jumping in saying hey we will lead this charge, we send you in for all the other f'ing messes then blame you yankies for your recklessness.. where are all these f'ing countries expecting us to step up to the plate, why aren't they doing it if they feel so strongly...
> 
> Just irritated as hell.. damned if we do, damned if we don't.


SAR, I'm betting you feel the same internal conflict about this as I do. I agree, where is the rest of the civilized world with the capability to so saying they will not stand for the slaughter of innocent children with WMD's and we're going to stop it? Let's not forget it was Western Europe who first spread their Empires into this region.

On the other hand.... This wasn't a battlefield that was gassed. It was a village and there are almost 2000 dead people, the majority non comabant women, children, and elderly. It can not stand unpunished. To do so can only result in whole scale slaughter. Perhaps this will be the event that draws other nations of Islamic belief to formally take up arms against one of their own.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

No one is going to do anything Syria helped us during the Iraq war. It is because of that help they are fighting terrorist now. It is even money the WMDs that were allegedly never found we're taken there and secured and maybe destroyed.

Obama is just too stupid and could not resist opening his mouth. Now he let it overload his a$$.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> SAR, I'm betting you feel the same internal conflict about this as I do. I agree, where is the rest of the civilized world with the capability to so saying they will not stand for the slaughter of innocent children with WMD's and we're going to stop it? Let's not forget it was Western Europe who first spread their Empires into this region.
> 
> On the other hand.... This wasn't a battlefield that was gassed. It was a village and there are almost 2000 dead people, the majority non comabant women, children, and elderly. It can not stand unpunished. To do so can only result in whole scale slaughter. Perhaps this will be the event that draws other nations of Islamic belief to formally take up arms against one of their own.


Let Saudi Arabia punish them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> But where are the Brits, the Germans the French, etc etc... all jumping in saying hey we will lead this charge...


How do the French get in there? The French will only lead anything, (much less a charge) when Al Qaeda dresses like Las Vegas showgirls and puts on a Broadway production of Jesus Christ Superstar... not gonna happen.

If we keep sticking our noses in the Mid East's business, we face the very real danger of them cutting off our supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers. If this doesn't get their message across, they will cut off the supply of cab drivers, and then Dell, AT&T and AOL customer service reps. As a last resort, they might even stop sending us presidents!

IMO, we need to get the hell out of the Mid East or get serious about winning over there.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Note the alleged gas attack. Notice how few male adults were victims and how many women and children.

My guess is the rebels waited for a rocket attack and then released the gas.

No one is going in there. No one is going to oppose the government.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> How do the French get in there? The French will only lead anything, (much less a charge) when Al Qaeda dresses like Las Vegas showgirls and puts on a Broadway production of Jesus Christ Superstar... not gonna happen.
> 
> If we keep sticking our noses in the Mid East's business, we face the very real danger of them cutting off our supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers. If this doesn't get their message across, they will cut off the supply of cab drivers, and then Dell, AT&T and AOL customer service reps. As a last resort, they might even stop sending us presidents!
> 
> IMO, we need to get the hell out of the Mid East or get serious about winning over there.


I agree with most of what you say, except for the part of winning over there. We can't/won't win there, the best we could do is make it a sea of glass. we need to get our nose out of their business. Their country, their fight.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

In Libya Britain and France led the charge (sorta) then complained they didn't have the resources for the air campaign and guess who got to foot the bill? We ended up with a dead ambassador and some really good guys who stepped outside their contract to help their country and died as a result. In Egypt we got Mubarak out the Muslim Brotherhood took over now we are in angst over the Egyptian Military taking action. How about Iraq that's worked out really well for us hasn't it? Do we really need to be up to our elbows in another Mideast mess?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

retired guard said:


> In Libya Britain and France led the charge (sorta) then complained they didn't have the resources for the air campaign and guess who got to foot the bill? We ended up with a dead ambassador and some really good guys who stepped outside their contract to help their country and died as a result. In Egypt we got Mubarak out the Muslim Brotherhood took over now we are in angst over the Egyptian Military taking action. How about Iraq that's worked out really well for us hasn't it? Do we really need to be up to our elbows in another Mideast mess?


Having been there and back. I'm still amazed we were so stupid as to not just drop our biggest nuke on Iraq. That hole looked like the ghetto side of the moon before the war, and still does today. At least a nuke would have kept all our soldiers alive, and cleaned the place up a little. Not to mention, if dropping a GIANT nuke was the US's answer to that terrorist uprising. Does _anybody_ believe we'd still have the problems we do with these lunatics today?!? Or turds like Syria or Egypt calling our bluff?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> Maybe I am just a fool, but what the hell do I care if the Syrian government wants to kill Al Qaeda with chemical weapons? Make no mistake, I am NO fan of Assad, but at least he sort-of kept the crazies in check. I am far more angry about our government making statement about "red lines" and other such nonsense to score political points. But Assad wanting to chem Al Qaeda... Have at it boys.


Let Mohamed sort out the peaceful religion.. Let them kill and each other. Assad on one hand, AQ on the other.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

When I look at the middle east, it is simply a losing battle. 

They hate us, they hate each other, and like a colony of ants they will go after whoever pisses them off the most, which at the moment is us.
I think anyone with half a brain knows if we get involved, and get on the opposite side of Russia on this, World War III, game over for everyone.

I could easily see NK, Iran, Russia, Syria, Iraq, Egypt, China, and half a dozen other no name countries, saying **** you, western powers.

I feel like we have women, children, and elderly to save in our own country. We need to get our own house in order, cause right now Obama
is chiseling away at the foundation with a jackhammer, and we are just teetering now.


I have studied a lot of history, I understand what decisions, and actions led up to where we are now. The best thing we could do is pull out,
and fix ourselves before we bleed out.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

The French were the first to speak of military action....I had read an article a few weeks ago in which the French were politely told to back off by the Russians and the US.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

We're getting pretty good at following france into stupid conflicts! Vietnam, Korea, Afghanistan, now Syria, how many others?

Stupid is as stupid does. You'd thank weize koulda lernt sumptin!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

sbasacco said:


> The French were the first to speak of military action....I had read an article a few weeks ago in which the French were politely told to back off by the Russians and the US.


Let the French punish them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They have been fighting in the Middle East for thousands of years. We either need to pull out and let them kill each other or start making parking lots and glass factories out of the majority of the countries over there. Personally, I wish they all would just kill each other. We can get out own 7-11 and motel workers...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope like hell the chem gear their issuing our troops today is A LOT more impressive than I got a few years ago!!!

Syria warns US not to intervene militarily


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Have you ever gone to MOPP level 3 or 4 in the desert? Talk about miserable.

I had a buddy who enlisted and was guaranteed a duty station in Hawaii. Turns out they sent him to some minor island where they stockpile chemical or biological weapons. The poor guy had to be in full protective gear all day, every day. As if that wasn't bad enough, there were no women on the island. LOL

When he got out, he weighed like 20 pounds. All his fat just melted and dripped out of his boots, I guess. Word to the wise... ask a lot of questions and get everything in writing if you enlist.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Syrian Government says the rebels are lying. The rebels say the Syrian Government is lying. I believe them both!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We should leave Syria to it's own affairs. Let them kill as many of each other as they want. As long as the do not kill any Americans.
When they are done and one side is the winner. If and only if it is our interest, we give them a call and see if we can do business. 
If fact why not air drop a few C-5's of small arms into the place labeled to who ever gets them first. Man that would give CNN and MSNBC some evening news.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Have you ever gone to MOPP level 3 or 4 in the desert? Talk about miserable.


7 days a week, 13-18 hrs a day, on and off for three months. Well over 100 deg. EVERY day. It's an "experience"!   

For the first few weeks the suit feels claustrophobic. By the time we got back, it felt unnatural to NOT be enclosed in rubber, soaking in puddles of sweat!

More than ANYTHING though, I just missed the colors green and red while over there! EEEEEVERYTHING EEEEEVERYWHERE is tan! Little wonder their suicidal lunatics! 

NEXT TIME WE NEED TO JUST DROP THE NUKE!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did the Mopp thing to many times. I am ok with the nuke thing, tape it off come back in 10,000 years see if anyone wants to be friends.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many of you that wore full MOPP in the dessert had the though that if I have to wear this one more hour I would rather take my chances?
I know I did and so did many of our soldiers.
There was a movie some Marines were playing football with NBC mask on in the dessert, I laugh out loud when I saw that because I seen it done so many times, we did not have a football so we used a MRE. you can drop kick one.
We really need to stay out of Syria it is not our land it is not our fight and they have not come after us yet. If my sons are to do a 5th deployment in that god forsaken part of the world there needs to be a better reason than Obama needs a distraction.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I could easily see China and Russia saying, some day, enough is enough. The America's are a nice market place for our goods but they need to leave
our pupets alone.

Alternatively Addad is not Hussein, not osama, and not some Libyan dictator. He is western educated, a doctor I believe, and not about to swing at 
the end of rope, be taken down by a seal team or executed on the side of a road. While I think its most likely his population will drive him out and 
he'll retire near a shopping mall in Georgia (Russia) (his wife likes to shop apparently) its quite possible this man will engage the United States if
the United States engages him. I know I would - if I were him- I'd find a military colonel, recruit a few dozen English speaking soldiers, and send
them to the US. The havoc they could cause in this nation would bring our economy to our knees and he could even deny deny deny like a BJ 
Clinton taught him how.



SAR-1L said:


> When I look at the middle east, it is simply a losing battle.
> 
> They hate us, they hate each other, and like a colony of ants they will go after whoever pisses them off the most, which at the moment is us.
> I think anyone with half a brain knows if we get involved, and get on the opposite side of Russia on this, World War III, game over for everyone.
> ...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> How many of you that wore full MOPP in the dessert had the though that if I have to wear this one more hour I would rather take my chances?
> I know I did and so did many of our soldiers.
> There was a movie some Marines were playing football with NBC mask on in the dessert, I laugh out loud when I saw that because I seen it done so many times, we did not have a football so we used a MRE. you can drop kick one.
> We really need to stay out of Syria it is not our land it is not our fight and they have not come after us yet. If my sons are to do a 5th deployment in that god forsaken part of the world there needs to be a better reason than Obama needs a distraction.


B een there done that. I can tell you that civilians don't seem see the humor in it when a few guys wear them and a few other guys wear full Ant C's for halloween costumes......... O6's like it even less when the guilty parties range from E6 to O3, lol.

There may have been alcohol involved.


----------

